# My massage chick tomorrow is a rider of mine!



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

You already know the answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2015)

Ask for AUX cord.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

You know the rules. If you want a happy ending, you're gonna have to tip.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> You know the rules. If you want a happy ending, you're gonna have to tip.


Well I want my boobs massages so....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Well I want my boobs massages so....


GoPro camera. Lol.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


Take it out in trade


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

Just say "thank you" at the end and tell her the usual rider's question when getting out of the car: "everything has been taken care of on my credit card, right?"


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


Someone in the service industry that doesn't tip. I wouldn't ever use her services. Make an appt there with another massage therapist and tip as fat as you can, right in front of your non-tipping pax!!!


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Vanstaal said:


> Just say "thank you" at the end and tell her the usual rider's question when getting out of car: "everything has been taken care of on my credit card, right?"


lol this is great


----------



## TurkUber (Dec 24, 2015)

I can massage you for free if youre within the normal bmi range


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Is this a Toyota or Lincoln chick?


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Instead of tipping her, tell her she's a 5-star masseuse when you leave.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

.............ask for mints and water..............
Do not forget to show up drunk and ralph on the table.......................


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Make sure the masseuse uses waze. Wouldn't want her to get lost on your body


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

Ask if there is a surge going on


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Well I want my boobs massages so....


 Oh my... I'll tip for you you!


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Jam Val .... DRUM ROLL......how did it go?


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Someone in the service industry that doesn't tip. I wouldn't ever use her services. Make an appt there with another massage therapist and tip as fat as you can, right in front of your non-tipping pax!!!


I really should have when I thought about after.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

oobaah said:


> Jam Val .... DRUM ROLL......how did it go?


It's tonight at 8. "tips included, right?" then I wink and stroll out.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> GoPro camera. Lol.


Perv


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

I decided to say, "Tip is included, right?" then I'll wink at her and walk out to the lobby. But then I'll go back and tip her and say "I was kidding! I could never be that much of an a**hole" and giggle and leave. Unfortunately, I believe in tip karma. As a matter of fact, after I made the massage appointment, I ended up getting $22 in tips yesterday. Universe is speaking to me.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

LOL...

pics or it never happened...


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


Still tip as usual. What one does to you shouldn't affect your own style and habit.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


The rule of life I *try* to follow is "don't let other's actions determine your own'.
Just because she doesn't tip, doesn't mean that I shouldn't tip.
Tip her... but there's nothing wrong with saying something like
"I wish everyone would remember to tip their service providers"
or "you know, tipping is a two-way street".



ClevelandUberRider said:


> Still tip as usual. What one does to you shouldn't affect your own style and habit.


Ha - "Cleveland" minds think alike!


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

ClevelandUberRider said:


> Still tip as usual. What one does to you shouldn't affect your own style and habit.


this is one i disagree with. why should someone who is clearly undeserving be rewarded. i would make it blatantly obvious why shes not getting tipped. who knows, im probably doing her a favor by pointing it out so the situation would repeat itself for her.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Perv


Um...yeah?


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> this is one i disagree with. why should someone who is clearly undeserving be rewarded. i would make it blatantly obvious why shes not getting tipped. who knows, im probably doing her a favor by pointing it out so the situation would repeat itself for her.


To each his own. YMMV. My own style and habit regarding this is; When dealing with people, always be nice. If I don't like the service, unless it is blatantly disrespectful and obnoxious, I still tip, BUT I will NOT be using that service provider's service anymore. This is much more effective in terms of consumer's market feedback mechanism than an irate customer deciding not to tip at all that day, skipping that person's service for a few months, then either forgets about it or by chance happens to come back in again.

Being nice is way under-rated. The reason we are even talking about this issue in so many threads is that a big portion of our population just don't subscribe to the mantra of always be nice. Do we want to fall (follow them) into that hole too?


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

i believe in treating others the way that i am treated. why should i be nice to someone who is unpleasant to me. only exception is if you have a boss, and in that case, i would suggest looking for a different employment. were all human beings. if you are respectful to others they will be respectful to you. if you act like a dick (or in this case, cheap) to others then expect them to return the favor.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> i believe in treating others the way that i am treated. why should i be nice to someone who is unpleasant to me.


Well, for the sake of karma, of course.
But more importantly, it makes them feel like sh*t.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

i dont believe in karma nor am i the slightest bit superstitious.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> i dont believe in karma nor am i the slightest bit superstitious.


I believe in all of the above. For example, ONE Sunday this season I didn't wear my Panthers t-shirt on a game day and they lost. It's all my fault! Lol jk but just a weird coincidence.


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Good one.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Ask for water & hide the empty bottles under the massage table when she's not looking


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

Jam Val said:


> Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


Tell her you will give her a 5-star review on Yelp.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I really hope this thread has a Happy Ending.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I really hope this thread has a Happy Ending.


Maybe she's a 5-star rider...


----------



## Bruce DeVaux (Jan 30, 2016)

Jam Val said:


> Well I want my boobs massages so....


that IS a happy ending


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Pass out on her table


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Jam Val said:


> It's tonight at 8. "tips included, right?" then I wink and stroll out.


I hope you really do this!! I did it to a bartender once. I wrote "Uber on" in the tip line


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> Pass out on her table












. . . and then puke up a nice tip.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

ReviTULize said:


> I hope you really do this!! I did it to a bartender once. I wrote "Uber on" in the tip line


would love to know his/her reaction if you ever went back aftewards. a smart person would understand and get the hint and know where they went wrong.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> would love to know his/her reaction if you ever went back aftewards. a smart person would understand and get the hint and know where they went wrong.


I will report back for sure!


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

Uber drivers' special drink freebie for the next drunk Uber riders:

Limited Edition. Organic. Locally Produced. Locally Owned. Locally Managed. Locally Packaged. Served On Site Where It's Produced. Minimum Carbon Foot Print. Fair Trade. Environmentally Sustainable. Not From Child Labor. Made By Your Fellow Drunk Uber Passenger. Served Warm. Bottled In Re-Used UberDriver's Water Bottle. Made From U.S. Grown Barley.

You know what that is.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Jam Val, I have to say it takes real guts to broach this subject on this forum! Enjoy your massage.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I decided to say, "Tip is included, right?" then I'll wink at her and walk out to the lobby. But then I'll go back and tip her and say "I was kidding! I could never be that much of an a**hole" and giggle and leave. Unfortunately, I believe in tip karma. As a matter of fact, after I made the massage appointment, I ended up getting $22 in tips yesterday. Universe is speaking to me.


The way I see it happening is, after she's is done you will be to flustered to string together a thought nevermind a sentence and you just leave a small pile of cash on the table and mumble something with a smiling dazed look.

That is how it happened I'm my mind anyway...


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> That is how it happened I'm my mind anyway...


I see u r a fellow dreamer...


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jam Val, I have to say it takes real guts to broach this subject on this forum! Enjoy your massage.


I'm a crusader. HAHAHAHA!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> It's tonight at 8.


23 after 8:00.... the things going good through my mind


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

And the Uber world waits....


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

SCIENCE IS AWESOME....


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Ok so it was good. So much tension in my shoulders, chest and back from driving. Anywho....I just said "tip is included, right" and got a swift "no". Lol I gave her $10.


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Jam Val said:


> Ok so it was good. So much tension in my shoulders, chest and back from driving. Anywho....I just said "tip is included, right" and got a swift "no". Lol I gave her $10.


booo. u gave in too easily. maybe its because im naturally a confrontational person and i would have called her out for being in the service industry and not tipping. i would have only given her money if she had a damn good reason for why she didnt tip. and the usual didnt bring cash doesnt cut it.


----------



## oobaah (Oct 6, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I just said "tip is included, right" and *got a swift "no"*. Lol *I gave her $10*.


Jam Val .....I have to say...

I was disappointed by the outcome of this stare down.

This was an eagerly anticipated showdown of the century for something that is near & dear to our collective heart.

No Uber driver shall cave in, to tipping service workers that do not tip. Period.

We need another crusader for the cause.

on a side note:

Was there a happy ending?...that led to the tipping....oh, the mystery...We shall never know


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> Getting a massage tomorrow from a girl who I've picked up from the spa a few times. Never tips. What did I do? Tip? Don't tip?


She'll take tips, lol.


----------



## Cocobird (Dec 9, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I believe in all of the above. For example, ONE Sunday this season I didn't wear my Panthers t-shirt on a game day and they lost. It's all my fault! Lol jk but just a weird coincidence.


Don't forget to wear that Panthers shirt for the SUPERBOWL on MONDAY FEBRUARY 8TH! Wear something else for the fish fry on Sunday night.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Jam Val said:


> Ok so it was good. So much tension in my shoulders, chest and back from driving. Anywho....I just said "tip is included, right" and got a swift "no". Lol I gave her $10.


smfh.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You should have tipped her 10 cents, then called her out by saying that you tipped her more than she tipped her Uber drivers


----------



## ClevelandUberRider (Nov 28, 2015)

LOL.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Just give her 5*.

Exactly why I *don't *believe in Karma. She didn't tip you, but you tipped her. She got back more than she deserved.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

JimS said:


> She didn't tip you, but you tipped her. She got back more than she deserved.


I gotta disagree with you on this one.

I'm sure the massage was waaayyyyy better than the Goober ride. lol

A massage vs a two dollar tip. I'm takin the massage + tip.


----------



## select_this (Nov 3, 2015)

this would have been good to say to her, heres your tip of the day - you should tip your uber driver


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Someone should have given him a hint to educate her if he was to tip her. "Hey,here's a tenner for you and I would have been even more generous if uber riders would tip their drivers for their service as well,inspite of knowing the fact that tips are not a part of the cheap fares they ride for. Just like they aren't included in your case". How else will these people ever learn?


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

Ask for a UberHappyEnding


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

Digits said:


> Someone should have given him a hint to educate her if he was to tip her. "Hey,here's a tenner for you and I would have been even more generous if uber riders would tip their drivers for their service as well,inspite of knowing the fact that tips are not a part of the cheap fares they ride for. Just like they aren't included in your case". How else will these people ever learn?


best way to make people learn is to stiff them and tell them why. in her case shes gonna be like "well at least i got a ten"


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Uber-licious said:


> Ask for a UberHappyEnding


Uber has no happy endings


----------



## nuggetnut (Sep 28, 2015)

Uber has no happy endings... quit


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> I believe in all of the above. For example, ONE Sunday this season I didn't wear my Panthers t-shirt on a game day and they lost. It's all my fault! Lol jk but just a weird coincidence.


Don't wear your Panthers shirt until October 2016 ... please! lol


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

my massage chick is also a rider. I saw her panhandling and asked if she wanted to make a quick $20 

she said "no that would be like 10 rides for you" ...


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

She probably thinks tip's included with Uber. I like to leave cash for gratuity under a plate or napkin and draw 5 stars on the gratuity line


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

Leaving disappointed.


----------



## Klimber (Jan 12, 2016)

I once picked up a couple of strippers after their club closed. One would think that those money hustlers would know that they should tip after a shift of shaking their goodies in exchange for all kinds of cash. But no, I got nada. How can girls shake down horny dog for fat stacks all night but they are tight as a drum when then are given safe passage home.


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

tell her your sorry. I was told that you dont except tips, and you left your wallet in your car and just take off ubering.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

after you said the tip's included line and she answered no, you should have just said, "hmmm, interesting...." and walked out. she needed a lesson. Instead you just reaffirmed in her mind that what she does is worth tipping and what you do is not.


----------

